# Where to buy around Nerja



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Coming over next weekfor our first look at potential property in and around Malaga area. Holiday home and retirement in a few years. Keen on Nerja but prices are relatively high. How does Torrox/ pueblo compare. Other towns? Prob 2 bed apartment or townhouse. Other places you would recommend that are alive in Winter. Also recommendations for estate agents and English speaking lawyers appreciated.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You will pay dearly in Nerja and while it is a beautiful place I reckon the property market there, even now is considerably overpriced. We considered Nerja some years ago, but settled on Mojacar Playa (Costa Almeria) where property was cheaper, low rise, scenic and handy to more airports.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Colkat said:


> Coming over next weekfor our first look at potential property in and around Malaga area. Holiday home and retirement in a few years. Keen on Nerja but prices are relatively high. How does Torrox/ pueblo compare. Other towns? Prob 2 bed apartment or townhouse. Other places you would recommend that are alive in Winter. Also recommendations for estate agents and English speaking lawyers appreciated.


Personally, I am not keen on the coastal strip in between Nerja and Torre del Mar (Torrox Costa, El Morche, Lagos, Mezquitilla, Algarrobo Costa). It is all pretty characterless, lots of apartment blocks and the beaches aren't very nice.

Torre del Mar itself is nothing to write home about as far as property is concerned, too many older and tired looking apartment blocks in the centre, although there are newer developments at both ends of the town which are more appealing to look at. It does have the best seaside promenade and the best beach along that stretch, though, plus the largest selection of shops, bars, restaurants and leisure facilities. It is also very close (a couple of km) from the regional Hospital Comarcal de la Axarquia, which is an important consideration if you are considering spending your retirement here. Public transport links are also very good. It has the only golf course in the area, Baviera Golf at Caleta de Velez, if that is something which interests you, and the El Ingenio indoor shopping centre is just down the road. The town is also flat, again something which appeals to many people in retirement as the inland villages tend to have very steep streets.

I just had a glance at www.idealista.com to see what is available in TDM and this one jumped out at me, seems a bargain price for a 2 bed penthouse with a huge roof terrace.
http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/31331348/

Frigiliana, Torrox Pueblo and Algarrobo Pueblo are all pretty, white villages, in descending order of popularity with tourists and property prices. 

I used De Cotta Law in Nerja as my lawyers when I bought my house nearly 13 years ago, and was very happy with their services.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Colkat said:


> Coming over next weekfor our first look at potential property in and around Malaga area. Holiday home and retirement in a few years. Keen on Nerja but prices are relatively high. How does Torrox/ pueblo compare. Other towns? Prob 2 bed apartment or townhouse. Other places you would recommend that are alive in Winter. Also recommendations for estate agents and English speaking lawyers appreciated.


Re estate agent in Nerja I found Steve Esser at InmobiliariaPN provided excellent service when we purchased earlier this year.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Nick at Nerja Property Services is very good. Torrox Pueblo would offer most of what you need whilst Frigiliana is more expensive it is beautiful but is extremely busy during tourist season. Parking can be difficult. Town houses in Torrox Pueblo are available from around €45,000 depending on the amount of renovation you are prepared to do. Don't go for a town house built into a hill - you will have water leak issues forever!!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Frigiliana is gorgeous. Would def get my vote


----------



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for replies folks. Will be having a look at as many towns and villages as our visit allows next week. Thoughts on Mijas area as a more affordable alternative to Nerja ?


----------



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks - will have a look at Costa Almeria also in future although air links from Scotland bettter to Malaga area especially off season. Alicante airport reasonable service


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Mijas, for me, is a place to visit, never to live. Part of the enormous ramble of concrete jungle on the west side of Malaga.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Mijas, for me, is a place to visit, never to live. Part of the enormous ramble of concrete jungle on the west side of Malaga.


When one of my sisters-in-law and her husband came to visit, we took them to Mijas Pueblo one day and Frigiliana the next. They (and we) much preferred Frigiliana. There were no people waylaying us in the street and trying to persuade us to eat in their restaurant or go into their shop, for a start - something I hate.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Frigiliana is sooo cool.

Really wanted to buy there and got some great info/ help off some forum members living there. Love the fact that it's handy to Nerja ( for good shopping, supermarkets etc) but still a village. 

Prices weren't cheap but there were some good deals to be had. Restaurants/ bars etc are some of the best in the area.

Alas l All i am left with now are my fond memories and this live webcam site to watch and wonder- if only....

http://www.frigiliana.es/el-tiempo-en-frigiliana/webcam.html


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

We bought in Frigiliana at the end of May....love love love it!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Frigiliana is sooo cool.
> 
> Really wanted to buy there and got some great info/ help off some forum members living there. Love the fact that it's handy to Nerja ( for good shopping, supermarkets etc) but still a village.
> 
> ...


I drive past there nearly every day. You don't have to live in Friggers to visit, you just need to live close...


----------

